# 4 Note Blues Solo for new Blues Players



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Downloadable 4 Note Solo

Here's a blues lesson you can download and practice at home. There is no obligation to purchase anything so give it a try. Dial-up users beware. The file is around 20 mb.


----------



## jazzmaster61 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Blue_Tokai (Dec 8, 2010)

Will give this a look see... I am just learning, so it will be interesting.


----------

